# Helix 7 question



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am interested in upgrading my helix 5 to a 7. I already have the transducer and mounting hardware. Does anybody know where I can purchase just the unit without transducer and hardware to save a few bucks?


----------



## Live_bait (Sep 25, 2014)

Try eBay might find a used one without the xducer.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

If you are a Facebook user there is a group for buying/selling used Humminbird equipment. Put a WTB message out there and see what you can find. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1580502212193176/


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

No don't use Facebook, but thanks for the info. May have someone I know try that for me.


----------

